# Advice Required



## korpal14 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have an 40 liter aquarium with Filter, air pump, and heater.
I have 7 fishes in it.
2 gold - 3 and 2.5 Inch.
2 fresh water tiger sharks - 3Inch Approx
2 Red tail Sharks - 1 Inch
and 
1 Betta 1 Inch.

I want to know if its ok to keep all of them in this tank and what all i need to do for them.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but your shop shouldn't have sold you that combination of fish to go together, let alone in a small tank like that.

Goldfish are coldwater, and their lifespans will be significantly shortened living at the higher temperatures the other fish require. They also need lots of space as they grow very big and produce high quantities of waste. If they're fancy goldfish, you should be looking at around 100l for two of them. If they're commons or comets, they should really be in a pond.

The sharks will all outgrow your tank too, and need a lot more swimming space than a 40l can give them. Plus, keeping more than one (expecially different types) is a recipe for aggression, and even if they seem OK now, they'll almost definitely fight as they get bigger/older, especially in such a small tank.

Bettas aren't really recommended to keep with other fish,as either they will attack the other fish, or the others will nip their long fins. In your current setup, I think it's most likely to be the latter and your betta is likely to be harried and hassled to death.

You have a number of options:

1) Return them all, do a fishless cycle (I'm assuming if your pet shop sold you all those fish to go together, they didn't give you any advice re fishless cycling either), and then stock your tank appropriately (a tank that size would be OK for a single betta OR about 8 guppies OR maybe two small shoals of micro fish such as neon tetra, for example).

2) Return all the fish except the betta. Get yourself a liquid test kit if you don't have one, and keep doing frequent water changes until your tank is cycled (a couple of months).

3) Get more tanks and divide the fish appropriately between them. (Could be very expensive!)


----------



## korpal14 (Jan 27, 2013)

thanx yr...


----------

